# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  iva in fattura per acquisto tabacchi (Logista)

## fausto

Ciao a tutti.
L'acquisto di tabacchi da parte di una rivendita è un'operazione esclusa da iva ai sensi dell'art.74.
Ma all'interno della stessa fattura vedo addebitato un importo per il trasporto a domicilio dei tabacchi e tale importo è soggetto ad aliquota iva ordinaria.
Domanda:
nel registro acquisti si rileva solo questo addebito a titolo di trasporto, quindi costo e iva detraibile o si deve rilevare anche l'importo escluso da iva; e in riferimento a tale ultimo importo (tabacchi) va considerato l'importo al lordo dell' aggio o al netto?
Grazie

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Deve rilevare l'intero importo della fattura anche per la parte esclusa, che deve corrispondere a quanto dovuto al fornitore per tabacchi e spese accessorie.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Resterà poi un mistero il motivo per cui Logista assoggetta ad iva le spese di trasporto, che sono notoriamente prestazione accessoria ex art. 12.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Quoto la risposta di Danilo al 100 %.

----------


## fausto

Quindi: 
Diversi                                                            a       Logista Spa     5.122,00
Tabacchi (al lordo dell'aggio) 5.000,00 escl.art.74
Spese di trasporto                 100,00 imp. iva 22%
Iva a credito                          22,00 
Poi che rilevazione fare affinchè in avere ci finisca solo l'aggio?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Quindi: 
> Diversi                                                            a       Logista Spa     5.122,00
> Tabacchi (al lordo dell'aggio) 5.000,00 escl.art.74
> Spese di trasporto                 100,00 imp. iva 22%
> Iva a credito                          22,00 
> Poi che rilevazione fare affinchè in avere ci finisca solo l'aggio?

  In ordinaria devi rilevare il costo al netto dell'aggio, non al lordo.

----------


## fausto

ok per l'ordinaria; così l'importo finale coinciderà precisamente col debito verso Logista che si chiuderà col pagamento.
e l'aggio in avere in ordinaria come si creerà? 
e se la rivendita è in semplificata?

----------


## fausto

Potrei lo stesso giorno della fattura girocontare in avere il conto Tabacchi (al netto dell'aggio) in aggiunta all'aggio, sempre in avere...e in dare come si chiuderebbe il tutto?
Comunque non è il mio caso in quanto trattasi di cliente in semplificata;in questo secondo caso come mi devo comportare?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> ok per l'ordinaria; così l'importo finale coinciderà precisamente col debito verso Logista che si chiuderà col pagamento.
> e l'aggio in avere in ordinaria come si creerà? 
> e se la rivendita è in semplificata?

  In avere l'aggio verrà rilevato con la differenza tra i corrispèettivi e il costo di acquisto. 
In semplificata, va rilevato solo l'aggio.   

> Comunque non è il mio caso in quanto trattasi di cliente in semplificata;in questo secondo caso come mi devo comportare?

  Se è in semplificata allora cosa c'entrano le scritture che hai fatto??

----------


## LAPOLAPO

mi riporto alla discussione del collega, visitando il forum ho avuto lo stesso problema. Per una tabaccheria in semplificata io rilevo solo l'aggio, ma nella fattura di logista ci sono anche le spese di trasporto quali spese accessorie. E' corretto rilevare nelle fatture di acquisto imponibile e iva e considerare il totale fattura pari alla somma di entrambe (imponibile+iva)?

----------


## estrella82

> mi riporto alla discussione del collega, visitando il forum ho avuto lo stesso problema. Per una tabaccheria in semplificata io rilevo solo l'aggio, ma nella fattura di logista ci sono anche le spese di trasporto quali spese accessorie. E' corretto rilevare nelle fatture di acquisto imponibile e iva e considerare il totale fattura pari alla somma di entrambe (imponibile+iva)?

   vorrei sapere come registri la fattura?

----------


## CEDAC2019

Buongiorno , per quanto riguarda invece la gestione del lotto , superenalotto , gratta e vinci come vanno gestite in ordinaria ? quali scritture fare ? in semplificata rilevo soltanto l'aggio ok ma in ordinaria ?

----------

